# What breed do we have?



## Shye (Mar 31, 2004)

Not that it really matters but we would like to know. We adopted her five months ago from an agency. She didn't have a name and they said she is about four years old. That's all we got. No regrets. As soon as we got her home she knew it was hers.  

She's beautiful, even tempered, playful, sweet, follows us around and has a wonderful soft gray silver coat. She gives us little massages too.


----------



## CatLover (Jan 24, 2004)

Looks alot like my Sammie. She's a Russian Blue. Just a guess, though.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Russian Blues have green eyes so Shyes' cat can't be a Russian. The picture's a bit blurry so it's hard to see, but she also looks a little bit to furry to be a Russian. Maybe a Norweigan Forest Cat and something mix?


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

She's a domestic short hair and she's beautiful.


----------



## Shye (Mar 31, 2004)

*Thank you*

Thank you for your replies. I'll have to look up the Norweigan Forest Cat to see what they look like.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Beautiful kitty. I have weakness for grey cats...


----------

